# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Words

## *Cute_Fairy*

Hi is me Marinla Reka

There are going to be a selection of poems  that I have chosen. All of my poems are published!!

"*Words*"This poem is published in the antology *"When Time Moves On"*





*Words*

Playing with words
Its a wonderful game that I enjoy always
The words are very helpful to me
I can use them in different ways

When I play with words
I try to make sure I play the game right
Because if I say one wrong word
It can get me into a fight

Words are always very kind to me
They seem to help me a lot
They shall never desert me
And play with my mind they will not

With those incredible words
I can write about zombies and the dead
It will scare you so much
You will wet your bed

With those amazing words I can write poems
About like, love, anger or hate
I can write about feelings and my family
And of course about my best mate

With words I can make a wonderful speech
So I can become a primer minister at the age of ten
But if I become a prime minister
Tony Blear would be jealous then

With words I can do so many things
But I must always be careful with what I say
If I dont know how to use them properly
I can hurt someones feelings every day

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*Would mum teach me like this?*This poem is published in the anthology "*A Treasure Trove Of Verse"* on the 30th April 2007



*Would mum teach me like this?*

All the time run around
And never keep still
When you dont want to go to school
Pretend you are ill

Eat all the sweets
And leave vegetables behind
Say spiteful words to people
And never be kind

Play tricks to your teachers
And pretend it wasnt you
Be very naughty at school
And bossy too

Turn on the television
And watch it all day
Dont do your homework
Instead go out and play

Its to early for bed
Stay awake and play with your game boy
Dont brush your teeth
Just think your toothbrush is a toy

Dont share things with friends
All ways be mean
When someone needs help
You act as like nothing was seen

Wherever you are
Push people around
Dont worry about rubbish
Just throw it on the ground

What do you think?
Would mum teach me things like this?
Or all this lessons
She will dismiss?

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*"My sleepover"* *"Weather"* and *My temper*
are in the book called *The Unknown Child* 
This book was published 2005.




*My temper*

Dont mess with me
Or my temper will raise
And if that happens
There will be scratches across your face

My teeth rubbed together
And I get angry
Its like the whole world
Its against me

Hate its the only thing
Which I don't want inside
But what ever they say
They wont take away my pride.



*My sleepover*

I had a sleepover last night
and my friend stayed at mine
we were pretending to be old
and we used apple juice as wine

We were even pretending that
we had babies of our own
and it is getting better
we also pretended we had a mobile phone

We were even cooking pancakes
But our finger got a burn
That happened when
The pancakes needed to turn

We made a mess
so we wiped the kitchen clean
and then we were police girls
and we were acting very mean

We enjoyed that night
and I hope it will come again
My friend had to go home in the morning
and that was such a shame

And then another ordinary day came!!!!!!!!



*Weather*

Weather is sad
when it is rain
but you would be lucky
if you were at home bus  or train

weather is angry
when the wind comes down
sometime its furious
It can blow up a whole town

weather is cold
when its freezing and snows
but it may be happy
because it is christmas, who knows?

weather is happy
when the sun starts to rise
The whole world looks
beautiful and nice.

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*The only thing I can do is write this**

When I look at the people on the street begging
I wish they had a better life and homes too
I give them anything I find in my pocket
There is nothing else I can possibly do

When I think about all the ill people in the world
My heart shrinks and gets small
And I pray for them to get better
No other things I can do at all

I feel really sad and my heart becomes stone
When I see people injured in war or maybe dead
And I cant do anything without getting involved
All I can do is wish for the war to be over instead

When I see the old and poorly all alone inside
I wish that myself I could clone
So I can make thousands of myself 
And stay with all of them so they wont be alone

I dont know what is wrong with this world
It has so much injustice and selfishness
I am powerless I cant change
The only thing I can do is write this*

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*"Letter To My Nan"*This poem is published in the anthology*"Broaden Your Horizons"
*



*Letter To My Nan

I got a blank paper
And started to write
Out of the blue came a tear
And I felt something inside

I demanded the tear to go away
Because I have a problem and I dont want you
But the tear said no
Because I have a problem too

I wanted to write down
That I miss my Nan you see
And the tear replayed
Thats the same problem with me

The tear and me
Didnt get along at all
I wrote the letter and it would make it wet 
Every time it would fall

Oh you naughty tear,
Why did you come out, did I say you can?
The tear says, I am sad,
Because I really miss my Nan

So me and the tear together
Did not write much just a sentence or two
Nan! Please come and visit me
Because I am really missing you.
*

----------


## Kaçurrelsja

nice..shum nice....

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

> nice..shum nice....


Thank you Dani.


*Diana**

I have a cousin
and I call her for short Dani
I think that she finds
Every thing funny

She always dressed
In a very nice style
I havent seen her
for a while

Her hair is curly
But mine is so straight
I lover her hair
I think she is great

Diana is such a nice person
She makes me laugh a lot
She also shouts at me
But a horrible person she is not*

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*"Within Our Lives"*First published in Great Britain in 2005 by SPOTLIGHT POETS
ISBN 1 84077 142 9

In this book i have 14 poems.
*"My Shadow...." "Christmas"*and *"Kind Words*' They are three of them here.


*Christmas*

Snowflakes are falling on my head
I have to go inside
And snuggle in my warm bed.
Looking at Christmas tree up in my room
Staring outside at the snow and the moon
Getting ready for my hot chocolate
And   eating the delicious food on my plate
So many presents under the tree
Oh, my goodness, there is so many for me!
Snow fights are great for me and my friend
Sometimes I wish Christmas would never end!


*My Shadow....*

Why does my shadow follow me everywhere?
But I dont mind because it is so quiet
I do not even know if it is there
If I run down below
There will always be my shadow.
Where ever I go you will see
Just my shadow and me.
My shadow and me go everywhere
It follows me when the sun is there
Sometimes my shadow is big, and sometimes small
But most of the time it is very tall.
Sometimes my shadow is fat and sometimes narrow
And sometimes it is pointed like an arrow
My Shadow is happy when the sun is there
because it can play and go everywhere
I saw my shadow in the middle of the night
Yes, because it was the moon of light.


*Kind Words*

Kind words are like a honey,
You don't have to buy them with money,
You just say them one by one
And the job is done.
Kind words are really great,
It is good to say them to your mate
Even if it is too late.
If you break up with someone,
You just say a kind word, only one
And then you have more fun.
Kind words are the best medicine
And treatment for the heart,
You dont need to buy them at the pharmacy,
It is so easy to say them, its never hard
Kind words are magic,
If someone is sad,
You only say one or two
And at once they will be glad.

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*Is Not My Fault At All*

I am superior and kind
Nice, appreciated and tall
I can sing and dance
For that is not my fault at all

I get along with everyone
Even with kids that are very small
I can make old people happy at once
For that is not my fault at all

I can write stories and poems
My imagination is wild and runs up every wall
On my face there is always a smile
For that is not my fault at all

So stop being jealous
Because god made like this my soul
I cant stop people adoring me
For that is not my fault at all

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

*"Little Ghost"*This poem is very special to me because it is the first poem of mine that has been published and it has been published in 3 books so far.
*"Expressions from London & Home Counties 2005" 
"Within Our Lives"
The Unknown Child* 


*Little Ghost*

I woke up in middle of the night,
I saw a little ghost
and he gave me a big fright.
The ghost said,
Dont worry, I wont hurt you,
to tell you the truth,
he said, I am scared too.
I lost my mum and dad
and I am feeling really sad.
I cuddled the ghost,
but it went right through me
I wondered and thought,
how can this be?
The ghost would not stop crying
so dont think that this is not true
and that I am lying.
I said to the ghost, Ill look after you
 for as long it takes,
so stop crying for goodness sake!
You can stay in my closet,
but dont mess up my clothes,
there might be some other ghost, who knows?
When we went in the closet
we found his mum and dad
and his face no longer looked sad,
so I went back to bed.

----------


## Mr_Right

Hi there, the other day at the book exhibition I wanted to buy your book but you
had only one copy, is there anyway I can buy your book? I like your poems carry on great work!! can you please write the poem "I have to make a lie" I read it at the exhibition, I liked it.

----------


## Kaçurrelsja

Yeah Mr Right, u r so right this time about cute fairy's poems.

She is so cuty..................................

Love ya hon

----------


## *Cute_Fairy*

Hi Mr Right
I am very sorry that you could not get an coppy of my book on that day,it is not my  fault. It was all the people who loved my book so much that they
 bought 3 or 4 books each...
and nothing was left to be sold on that day. but i promise u that when my next book comes out u will be 1 of the first 2 no about it.

Kacurrelse
i love u. 
tnx

look at these photos.http://www.shefdomi.com/gallery/disp...bum=56&pos=345            me n u




This poem is for Mr Right.



*I Have To Make A Lie.*

As I walked my brother to the door
And said to him good luck at university and goodbye
A naughty tear runs down my face
And I noticed that I had began to cry

My brother asked me what happened
Why you crying he said?
I have got terrible hay fever
Thats why my eyes are watery and red

I took my sister to the airport
I said have a great holiday and I will miss you
Then a tear fell down my face
It was completely out of the blue

My sister asked me, what is wrong?
Why I had began to cry?
I answered back
I have put my finger in my eye

Sometimes I cannot control my tears
And sometimes they made me feel really shy
So every time my tear comes out
I have to make a lie.

Marinela Reka

----------


## machooo

po shqipen e ke harru lali ?

----------


## DANIS

I DONT NOW.  Thank you Dani.


*Diana**

I have a cousin
and I call her for short Dani
I think that she finds
Every thing funny

She always dressed
In a very nice style
I havent seen her
for a while

Her hair is curly
But mine is so straight
I lover her hair
I think she is great

Diana is such a nice person
She makes me laugh a lot
She also shouts at me
But a horrible person she is not*[/QUOTE]

----------

